# OIP report 4-24-12



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

sw wind blowing pretty hard. hardtail, skipjack and blues were everywhere. an occansial spanish and bonito. 50 lb cobe poped up and denied jigs and ate a cig but the hook pulled after about 2 min. 2 kings caught including mine.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

how often were the bonito and what time did the kings eat?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

1 king was caught in the A.M. and i caught mine around 4pm. i was only there from 3:00 to 6:00 and seen about 5 bonito caught but schools were abundant


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks hopefully i can get out there this weekend more kings are starting to show up saw 2 caught this past sunday


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice looking king!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch


----------

